# INTRODUCTION OF THE SPACE SPECIALIST SKILL BADGE



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2020)

CANFORGEN 062/20 C AIR FORCE 11/20 031640Z MAY 20

INTRODUCTION OF THE SPACE SPECIALIST SKILL BADGE

UNCLASSIFIED

REFS: A. DIRECTORATE OF HISTORY AND HERITAGE SPACE INSIGNIA HERALDIC DESIGN, APPROVED 15 APR 2014 
B. CFAO 55-10 - THE CREATION AND AWARDING OF CANADIAN FORCES FLYING AND SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES 
C. CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS, CHAPTER THREE, SECTION THREE -  FLYING AND SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES 
D. AIR FORCE ORDER 1002-1 

1. THIS MESSAGE SERVES TO INTRODUCE THE CAF SPACE SPECIALIST SKILL BADGE (SSSB) AND RELATED COORDINATING INSTRUCTIONS IAW REFS A-C 

2. SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES RECOGNIZE SPECIFIC QUALIFICATIONS IN AN INTRINSICALLY SPECIALIZED FIELD OF ACTIVITY. THE SSSB IS BEING INTRODUCED TO RECOGNIZE MEMBERS THAT HAVE BEEN TRAINED AND DIRECTLY EMPLOYED IN DIVERSE AND RAPIDLY EVOLVING CAF JOINT SPACE FORCE DEVELOPMENT, FORCE GENERATION AND FORCE EMPLOYMENT ROLES 

3. SSSB BACKGROUND, POLICY DIRECTION AND ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA ARE DETAILED AT REF D PENDING FOLLOW ON DRESS INSTRUCTIONS UPDATES. MEMBERS WHO DO NOT MEET THE LISTED CRITERIA BUT BELIEVE THEY MAY BE ELIGIBLE FOR THE BADGE ARE REQUESTED TO SUBMIT JUSTIFICATION TO POCS LISTED BELOW VIA THE FORM PROVIDED AT REF D. EACH FILE WILL BE REVIEWED ON A CASE-BY-CASE BASIS 

4. DG SPACE IS THE AUTHORITY FOR THE TRACKING AND ISSUING OF THE SSSB 

5. SUSTAINED PRODUCTION OF THE SSSB THROUGH DIRECTOR OF SOLDIER SYSTEMS PROGRAM MANAGEMENT MAY TAKE 12 MONTHS OR MORE. IN THE INTERIM, AN INITIAL PRODUCTION OF THE METAL BADGE HAS BEEN COMPLETED IN ORDER TO RECOGNIZE ELIGIBLE CURRENTLY SERVING CAF MEMBERS AS EXPEDITIOUSLY AS POSSIBLE. DISTRIBUTION WILL BE COMPLETED VIA RESPECTIVE CHAINS OF COMMAND FOR PRESENTATION TO ELIGBLE PERSONNEL. 

6. CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THAT HAVE AND WILL ATTAIN THIS UNIQUE RECOGNITION 

7. QUESTIONS REGARDING THE SSSB MAY BE DIRECTED TO LCOL XX XXXXXX, SENIOR STAFF OFFICER SPACE AT CSN 904-5459 OR MWO YY YYYYYYY, DG SPACE MWO AT CSN 901-4625 

8. SIGNED BY LGEN A.L. MEINZINGER, COMD RCAF

From Ref D, AFO 1002-1

SSSB Merit Criteria 

The SSSB is awarded to Joint space cadre personnel who meet all of the following merit criteria, any part of which must have been met on or after 15 April 2014:

a.  Successfully complete the Basic Space Operations Course (BSOC), the Space Operations Course (SOC), Space Operations Course - Executive (SOC-E), a foreign equivalent (USAF Space 100 course, USAF Space 200 course, etc.), space-related academic degree, or the first year of a basic Astronaut Candidate training program; and

b.  Be employed in a space position for a minimum of 365 cumulative days after achievement of Operationally Functional Point (OFP) in the respective career field.

Attached is Annex B to the AFO, the SSSB description and image.


----------

